# Katmandu #4



## KittMouri (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone have or know where I can get this comic?  I'm willing to buy or trade for it if anyone has a copy they're willing to part with.  I would even go as far as to do a single character full color commission in trade for it.   SO!  Any help would be just great!  Thanks!

PS: if this post breaks a rule, I totally apologize. I checked and didn't see it being against the rules, but I am more than prone to missing things!


----------

